# Efel symphony mdl.491.64



## Ted Herford (Oct 4, 2013)

Would like to know if an Efel symphony gas stove is direct vent as my county requires a direct vent appliance.  All the current owner knows is that the flue is 5".  Any comments on parts availability would be appreciated.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 4, 2013)

99% sure they were all b-vent appliances.
maybe a few parts avail, but not many.
(i'd keep shopping!)
and welcome to the forums


----------

